# Aion unter Linux



## mchris (29. September 2009)

Hallo

Hat schon jemand von euch Aion unter Linux/Ubuntu zum laufen gebracht?
Wenn ja - wie?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

mchris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat schon jemand von euch Aion unter Linux/Ubuntu zum laufen gebracht?
> Wenn ja - wie?
> ...



Also ich hab es bisher mit Wine probiert, aber da bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung wegen dem .Net-Paket, wenn ich den Launcher starte.
Mit Cedega öffnet sich gar nichts...

Aber ich schaus mir die Tage nochmal an.


----------



## mchris (29. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich ebenfalls unter Wine (für mich kryptische Fehlermeldung)
und auch unter Virtual-box (mit win xp) - gibt Probleme mit der Grafikbeschleunigung

Allerdings muß ich sagen dass ich sehr wenig Ahnung von beidem habe 
hoffe das klappt irgendwann irgendwie

lg
Chris


----------



## Berghammer71 (29. September 2009)

mchris schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich ebenfalls unter Wine (für mich kryptische Fehlermeldung)
> und auch unter Virtual-box (mit win xp) - gibt Probleme mit der Grafikbeschleunigung
> ...



Wenn ja, steig ich auf Linux um - kann mittlerweile sowieso alles soweit ich weiß. 2 nagelneue TFT`s sind über den Jordan gegangen und ich hab da son Bluescreen OS im Verdacht. Nach einigen Umstellungen lebt der jetztige noch - aber mein Händler schaut mich schon komisch an, wenn ich im Laden reinkomm (:


----------



## mchris (3. Oktober 2009)

*schubbs*


----------



## robsenq (3. Oktober 2009)

passt zwar nicht ganz zum Topic aber: jmd ne Ahnung/Verdacht ob es einen Aion mac Client geben wird?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> passt zwar nicht ganz zum Topic aber: jmd ne Ahnung/Verdacht ob es einen Aion mac Client geben wird?



ja Aion läuft auch auf mac
und zwar problemlos


----------



## robsenq (3. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja Aion läuft auch auf mac
> und zwar problemlos



ich meine ohne bootcamp


----------



## mchris (10. Oktober 2009)

soweit so gut

installieren funktioniert ja
starten hab ich jetzt unter ubuntu-jaunty jackalope mit wine mit dem terminalbefehl
wine /home/youruser/.wine/drive_c/Programme/NCsoft/AionEU/bin32/Aion.bin -ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106 -cc:2 -noauthgg -lang:enu -noweb
auch zusammengebracht
allerdings ploppt dann sofort die fehlermeldung "this program is unavailable in your country" auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2009)

der parameter -noweb reicht aus, also kein zusätzliches -noauthgg dranhängen!

außerdem öffnet aion ca. 2000 files beim start und ubuntu, warscheinlich alle debian distris..., lässt nur eine begrenzte öffnung von files zu. du musst also folgende einträge im /etc/security/limits.conf hinzufügen:


```
[username] soft nofile 90000
[username] hard nofile 100000
```

[username] ist dein login, eh klar oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der fehler sollte dann weg sein und aion lässt sich dann problemlos unter wine spielen.


----------



## mchris (13. Oktober 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> der parameter -noweb reicht aus, also kein zusätzliches -noauthgg dranhängen!
> 
> außerdem öffnet aion ca. 2000 files beim start und ubuntu, warscheinlich alle debian distris..., lässt nur eine begrenzte öffnung von files zu. du musst also folgende einträge im /etc/security/limits.conf hinzufügen:
> 
> ...



ok, nach diesen änderungen ploppt beim start ein blaues fenster auf in dem wine aion ausführt

das logo mit dem blauen engelmenschen und dem aion schriftzug erscheint
danach wird der bildschirmteil schwarz und das ncsoft logo erscheint

dann poppt ein schwerwiegender fehler unter wine auf mit der bitte einen log an wine zu schicken um den fehler zu registrieren

das ganze sieht im terminal so aus

err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on Brooktree Bt878, disabling mixer
fixme:reg:GetNativeSystemInfo (0x4c8041) using GetSystemInfo()
fixme:thread:NtSetInformationThread info class 17 not supported yet
fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 74080
fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 2d1400
fixme:debugstr:CheckRemoteDebuggerPresent (0xffffffff)->(0x535981): Stub!
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x2270000 0 0x32fdec 4
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32e3d8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32d90c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32d2e8,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32d378,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:devenumEVENUM_ICreateDevEnum_CreateClassEnumerator Category {cc7bfb41-f175-11d1-a392-00e0291f3959} not found
fixme:devenumEVENUM_ICreateDevEnum_CreateClassEnumerator Category {cc7bfb46-f175-11d1-a392-00e0291f3959} not found
fixme:thread:NtSetInformationThread info class 17 not supported yet
fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 74080
fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 2d1400
fixme:debugstr:CheckRemoteDebuggerPresent (0xffffffff)->(0x101ceb8e): Stub!
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x65920000 0 0x32eaf4 4
fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x5f510000 0 0x32edd8 4
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32e5cc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_CreateQuery (0x160870) Unhandled query type 4
fixme:d3d_surface:IWineD3DVolumeImpl_LockBox (0x7b429c70) : pBox=(nil) stub
fixme:d3d_surface:IWineD3DVolumeImpl_LockBox (0x7b32db58) : pBox=(nil) stub
errle:CoGetClassObject class {bcde0395-e52f-467c-8e3d-c4579291692e} not registered
errle:CoGetClassObject class {bcde0395-e52f-467c-8e3d-c4579291692e} not registered
errle:create_server class {bcde0395-e52f-467c-8e3d-c4579291692e} not registered
errle:CoGetClassObject no class object {bcde0395-e52f-467c-8e3d-c4579291692e} could be created for context 0x7
fixme:psapi:GetProcessImageFileNameA (0xfe4, 0x329cd4, 260) stub
fixme:psapi:GetProcessImageFileNameA (0xfe4, 0x329cd4, 260) stub
fixme:psapi:GetProcessImageFileNameA (0xfe4, 0x329cd4, 260) stub
fixme:psapi:GetProcessImageFileNameA (0xfe4, 0x329cd4, 260) stub
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x0000003c at address 0x10011ddc (thread 0009), starting debugger...
First chance exception: page fault on read access to 0x659921a0 in 32-bit code (0x100a0bc0).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:100a0bc0 ESP:0c6cea48 EBP:0c6cea58 EFLAGS:00210202(  R- --  I   - - - )
 EAX:00000102 EBX:659921a0 ECX:00000000 EDX:00000102
 ESI:00000000 EDI:6594a148
Stack dump:
0x0c6cea48:  7f0081d4 7f008f10 7bc95ff4 100a1f4b
0x0c6cea58:  0c6cea90 781329bb 6594a148 701dccb3
0x0c6cea68:  7f0081d4 7f008f10 7bc95ff4 0c6cea64
0x0c6cea78:  0c6cea64 0c6ceac4 0c6ceac4 78138ced
0x0c6cea88:  046a6d9b 00000000 0c6ceaa8 78132a47
0x0c6cea98:  7f008f10 7bc6c184 02684b00 7f008f10
Backtrace:
=>0 0x100a0bc0 in crysystem (+0xa0bc0) (0x0c6cea58)
  1 0x781329bb in msvcr80 (+0x29bb) (0x0c6cea90)
  2 0x78132a47 in msvcr80 (+0x2a47) (0x0c6ceaa8)
  3 0x7bc6c3a0 call_thread_entry_point+0x70() in ntdll (0x0c6ceb78)
  4 0x7bc745eb in ntdll (+0x645eb) (0x0c6cf3b8)
  5 0xb7ee74ff start_thread+0xbf() in libpthread.so.0 (0x0c6cf4b8)
  6 0xb7e6149e __clone+0x5e() in libc.so.6 (0x00000000)
0x100a0bc0: movl	0x0(%ebx),%esi
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (128 modules)
PE	  390000-  39a000	Deferred        cryinput
PE	  400000-  58f000	Deferred        aion.bin
PE	 2480000- 2507000	Deferred        msvcp80
PE	 c360000- c3bd000	Deferred        ijl15
PE	 cef0000- d24e000	Deferred        cryphysics
PE	 d250000- d2e4000	Deferred        crymovie
PE	 d2f0000- de0f000	Deferred        xrenderd3d9
PE	 de10000- e1d8000	Deferred        d3dx9_38
PE	 e3f0000- e403000	Deferred        compressati
PE	 e410000- e466000	Deferred        msvcr71
PE	 e8f0000- e935000	Deferred        crysoundsystem
PE	10000000-10233000	Export          crysystem
PE	78130000-781cb000	Export          msvcr80
PE	79690000-79852000	Deferred        fmodex
ELF	7b800000-7b974000	Deferred        kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b820000-7b974000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcb2000	Export          ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcb2000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bcbb000-7bcd6000	Deferred        wsock32<elf>
  \-PE	7bcc0000-7bcd6000	\               wsock32
ELF	7bcd6000-7bd0f000	Deferred        dinput<elf>
  \-PE	7bce0000-7bd0f000	\               dinput
ELF	7be0f000-7be42000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7be20000-7be42000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7be42000-7be91000	Deferred        dbghelp<elf>
  \-PE	7be50000-7be91000	\               dbghelp
ELF	7be91000-7bf00000	Deferred        msvcrt<elf>
  \-PE	7bea0000-7bf00000	\               msvcrt
ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
ELF	7bf07000-7bf21000	Deferred        dinput8<elf>
  \-PE	7bf10000-7bf21000	\               dinput8
ELF	7bf21000-7bf37000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7bf37000-7c000000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7bf40000-7c000000	\               comctl32
ELF	7c01b000-7c03b000	Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>
  \-PE	7c020000-7c03b000	\               iphlpapi
ELF	7c03b000-7c098000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7c050000-7c098000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7c098000-7c228000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7c0b0000-7c228000	\               shell32
ELF	7c228000-7c256000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7c230000-7c256000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7c256000-7c2a3000	Deferred        dsound<elf>
  \-PE	7c260000-7c2a3000	\               dsound
ELF	7c2a8000-7c2b7000	Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1
ELF	7c2b7000-7c2cd000	Deferred        psapi<elf>
  \-PE	7c2c0000-7c2cd000	\               psapi
ELF	7c2cd000-7c2e2000	Deferred        avicap32<elf>
  \-PE	7c2d0000-7c2e2000	\               avicap32
ELF	7c7fb000-7c81d000	Deferred        devenum<elf>
  \-PE	7c800000-7c81d000	\               devenum
ELF	7c81d000-7c831000	Deferred        lz32<elf>
  \-PE	7c820000-7c831000	\               lz32
ELF	7c95d000-7c978000	Deferred        version<elf>
  \-PE	7c960000-7c978000	\               version
ELF	7c978000-7c9cf000	Deferred        ddraw<elf>
  \-PE	7c980000-7c9cf000	\               ddraw
ELF	7c9cf000-7c9eb000	Deferred        dxdiagn<elf>
  \-PE	7c9d0000-7c9eb000	\               dxdiagn
ELF	7c9eb000-7d903000	Deferred        libglcore.so.1
ELF	7d903000-7d9bd000	Deferred        libgl.so.1
ELF	7d9bd000-7daf0000	Deferred        wined3d<elf>
  \-PE	7d9d0000-7daf0000	\               wined3d
ELF	7db96000-7dbc5000	Deferred        d3d9<elf>
  \-PE	7dba0000-7dbc5000	\               d3d9
ELF	7dbef000-7dc15000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7dc00000-7dc15000	\               msacm32
ELF	7dc15000-7dc2d000	Deferred        msacm32<elf>
  \-PE	7dc20000-7dc2d000	\               msacm32
ELF	7e42e000-7e434000	Deferred        libattr.so.1
ELF	7e434000-7e43b000	Deferred        libgdbm.so.3
ELF	7e43b000-7e440000	Deferred        libcap.so.2
ELF	7e440000-7e49f000	Deferred        libpulse.so.0
ELF	7e49f000-7e567000	Deferred        libasound.so.2
ELF	7e567000-7e57c000	Deferred        midimap<elf>
  \-PE	7e570000-7e57c000	\               midimap
ELF	7e57c000-7e5b3000	Deferred        winealsa<elf>
  \-PE	7e590000-7e5b3000	\               winealsa
ELF	7e5b3000-7e64f000	Deferred        winmm<elf>
  \-PE	7e5c0000-7e64f000	\               winmm
ELF	7e64f000-7e658000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7e658000-7e65d000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7e65d000-7e661000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7e661000-7e669000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7e669000-7e673000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7e673000-7e679000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7e679000-7e67c000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7e67c000-7e69d000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e680000-7e69d000	\               imm32
ELF	7e69d000-7e6a2000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7e6a2000-7e6bc000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7e6bc000-7e6c0000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	7e6c0000-7e6c5000	Deferred        libuuid.so.1
ELF	7e6c5000-7e7b4000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7e7b4000-7e7c4000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7e7c4000-7e7dc000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7e7dc000-7e7e5000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7e7e6000-7e7e8000	Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1
ELF	7e7e8000-7e7ef000	Deferred        libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
ELF	7e7ef000-7e7f8000	Deferred        librt.so.1
ELF	7e7fa000-7e899000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7e810000-7e899000	\               winex11
ELF	7e8d5000-7e8fc000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7e8fc000-7e929000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7e93e000-7e954000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	7e954000-7e9cb000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7e9e0000-7eac6000	Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE	7ea00000-7eac6000	\               oleaut32
ELF	7eac6000-7eb34000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7ead0000-7eb34000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7eb34000-7ec31000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7eb50000-7ec31000	\               ole32
ELF	7ec31000-7ec88000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7ec40000-7ec88000	\               advapi32
ELF	7ec88000-7ed2a000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7eca0000-7ed2a000	\               gdi32
ELF	7ed2a000-7ee76000	Deferred        user32<elf>
  \-PE	7ed40000-7ee76000	\               user32
ELF	7efa0000-7efac000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	7efac000-7efc5000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7efc5000-7efeb000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7efec000-7eff7000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	7eff7000-7f000000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	b7d79000-b7d7d000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	b7d7d000-b7ee0000	Export          libc.so.6
ELF	b7ee1000-b7efa000	Export          libpthread.so.0
ELF	b7f0f000-b804b000	Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF	b804d000-b806b000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Programme\NCsoft\AionEU\bin32\Aion.bin
	0000003d    0
	0000003c    2
	0000003b    2
	0000003a    0
	00000039    0
	00000038    0
	00000037    0
	00000036    0 <==
	00000035    0
	00000030    0
	0000002f    2
	0000002e    2
	0000002d    2
	0000002c    2
	0000002b    2
	0000002a    2
	00000029    2
	00000028    2
	00000027    2
	00000026    2
	00000025    2
	00000024    2
	00000023    2
	00000022    2
	00000021    2
	00000020    2
	0000001f    0
	0000001e    0
	0000001d    0
	0000001c    0
	0000001b    0
	0000001a    0
	00000019    0
	00000018    0
	00000009    0
0000000e 
	00000014    0
	00000010    0
	0000000f    0
00000011 
	00000017    0
	00000016    0
	00000013    0
	00000012    0
00000031 
	00000032    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x100a0bc0 in crysystem (+0xa0bc0) (0x0c6cea58)
  1 0x781329bb in msvcr80 (+0x29bb) (0x0c6cea90)
  2 0x78132a47 in msvcr80 (+0x2a47) (0x0c6ceaa8)
  3 0x7bc6c3a0 call_thread_entry_point+0x70() in ntdll (0x0c6ceb78)
  4 0x7bc745eb in ntdll (+0x645eb) (0x0c6cf3b8)
  5 0xb7ee74ff start_thread+0xbf() in libpthread.so.0 (0x0c6cf4b8)
  6 0xb7e6149e __clone+0x5e() in libc.so.6 (0x00000000)


naja jede woche klappt ein kleines stück mehr

danke
Chris


----------



## nechbet-nerthus (8. März 2010)

Hi Leute, ich häng mich hier mal an. 

Habe ähnliche Probleme wie obiger Poster.
Habe die Links zu den 2 Textlogfiles angehängt.

1 Log is von wine selbst, 2tes das Sen Log Tool von Aion selbst.
Ich verwende Ubuntu 9.10 mit wine 1.0.1

Aion startet mit dem Aion Logo, NCSoft Screen (Schwarz mit dem Logo in der Mitte), AsmoDaevaSchlachtfeldBild, Crash

http://fodt.it/wine_log.txt
http://fodt.it/SendLogClient.txt

Falls wer nen Plan hat bzw. eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden hat Aion unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen... bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

mfg Nechbet


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2010)

eigendlich könnt ihr euch das wieder aus dem kopf schlagen, wenn ihr keine möglichkeit habt irgendwie den ncsoft launcher zu starten. es ist doch nicht möglich ohne den ncsoft launcher das game zu patchen oder? da dieser mit der (unter windows sehr tollen) .net framework geschrieben ist, funzt der unter wine nicht... kp warum .net unter wine nicht emuliert wird. eigendlich wärs ja sinnlos aion selber nur als binary file zu programmieren und dann noch nen patcher einbauen, wenn man sowieso davon ausgeht, dass man das game niemals ohne ncsoft launcher startet. unterstützt wine eigendlich open gl? wenn nicht, kanns auch schlecht werden. vielleicht haben ältere versionen das problem mit dem starten von wine nicht. es gab doch mal so nen tool für linux... "games for linux" oder so... das hat dir für deine anwendung immer die passende wine version rausgesucht und gestartet.

edit: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17877


----------



## Galdera (22. März 2010)

Habe zwar kein Aion, aber wenn es 'nur' am .net liegt, das könnt Ihr auch installieren.
Es gibt ein kleines Script um verschiedene Sachen unter Wine zu installieren.

Im Terminal in das Verzeichnis wechseln wo Ihr das Script hinhaben wollt.
Dort

```
wget http://kegel.com/wine/winetricks ; chmod +x winetricks
```
eingeben. (Dies läd das Script herunter und macht es als Programm ausführbar)

Dann mit

```
./winetricks
```
starten und die benötigten Sachen auswählen welche hinterher heruntergeladen und installiert werden.

Hatte aber schonmal Probleme mit einem Tool, daher sollte man wenn möglich den wine Ordner vorher sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ordner liegt standadrmässig unter 
	
	



```
~/.wine
```


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. März 2010)

damit hätte man vielleicht das problem behoben. alle die dann noch fehler haben, sollten mal ihr ubuntu updaten. wenn ihr windows nur benutzt um aion zu zocken, würd ich auch über den wechsel des distris nachdenken. in der appdb von winehq.org steht ja, auf welchem distri aion an bessten läuft. trotzdem würde ich windows nicht deinstallieren. wenn nen patch kommt kann alles wieder vernichtet sein. so wars ja bei wow auch... 1.x-3.1 liefen gut und ab 3.2 gings bei wow unter linux steil bergab.


----------



## joggie1980 (27. März 2010)

Also Aion läßt sich wunderbar unter Linux spielen mit WINE!
Anleitung wie man das macht gibt es im internet genug.


----------



## PapaPsy (11. Februar 2012)

weiß nun jemand, wie ich`s zum laufen kriege?

hab grade den client für die free-to-play version geladen und via PlayOnLinux in wine installiert, aber wenn ich den NCLauncher starte, kommt ne fehlermeldung

"[Launcher-Fehler] Es wurde eine fehlerhafte Update Server-Adresse übermittelt.
Bitte führe den Launcher im richtigen Pfad aus.

E03001"


----------



## Manat (13. Februar 2012)

Öhm, ich hab kein Plan von Linux oder wine oder all den Dingen, die hier im Thread stehen, aber... 

Hast du die gesamten ca. 20 GB von aionfreetoplay.com runtergeladen und installiert, oder hast du nur den Client (99 M runtergeladen und ihn den Aion-Ordner der womöglich bei dir schon installierten alten NCsoft-Version kopieren lassen? 

Wenn letzteres, bitte mal ersteres machen. 

Wenn ersteres, bitte mal prüfen, ob du wirklich den GF-Client bzw. -Launcher startest, oder den NCsoft-Launcher. Mit dem NCsoft-Launcher kommst du nämlich definitiv nicht in die F2P-Version rein. Und für den GF-Launcher brauchst du sowieso aktuell noch einen Beta-Key, sonst kannst du da auch nicht in Aion einloggen. Account mußt du natürlich neu auf aionfreetoplay.com anmelden. Deine NCsoft-Accountdaten funzen noch nicht, Aion F2P ist noch nicht released


----------



## Nugget100 (27. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn dieser Beitrag etwas älter ist habe ich unter Linux Mint 17 auch AION zum Arbeiten Bewegen können. Man darf den Gameforge  Downloader von der eigentlichen Webseite nicht verwenden. Dieser ist extremst Buggy und funktioniert nicht unter Linux. Egal ob unter 32 Bit oder 64 bit Version !. auf der wine HQ Seite gibt es eine anleitung wie man dies auch damit erreicht aber bei mir hat dies nicht funktioniert !

Abhilfe schafft der Downloader den man hier bekommt: 

AION Downloader 

Deser Downloader zieht erstmal ca. 20-25 GB an Daten was etwas dauern kann. Danach aktualisiert er sich und benötigt weitere ca 20-30 GB bis der Client korrekt steht.
Unter wine sollte man alles wichtige was Direct X 9,10 oder 11 betrifft Installiert haben (je nach Version 32/64Bit)  . Die Besten Darstellungen habe ich erreicht wenn ich Wine als Windows XP ausgeben lasse Direct X 9 installiere und Net Framework 2.0 . Man kann auch Net Framework bis 3.5 unter XP nutzen ,macht aber keinen allzugroßen Unterschied. Es ist also Spielbar und Ich selbst hab mehre Wochen damit verbracht das auszuprobieren. Es ist anfangs nicht einfach ,dieser Gameforge Client für Aion ist echt ein Drecksteil !


----------



## marion88 (20. August 2014)

Danke, das hat mir geholfen. Ich möchte auf Dauer bei Linux bleiben und Windows endgültig meiden ;-).


----------



## Silberfan (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Auch wenn der Thread etwas älter ist und keine Nachrichten mehr dazu gibt möchte ichtrozdem hiern och einen Kommentar dazu loswerden.

Ich selbst nutze nur noch Linux und kein Windows mehr und ich finde es sehr bedauerlich das viele Interessante Spiele unter Linux einfach nicht spielbar sind.

Die Spielehersteller sollten auch mal ihren Focus auf Linux legen und nicht nur auf Windows. Ich wäre auch gern bereit einen gewissen Betrag für ein spiel unter Linux zu zahlen, keine Frage. nur es muss dann auch sauber und Absturz frei funktionieren. Ich hab AION Mehrmals versucht zu Installieren unter Wine und Playonlinux. Aber mir selbst war es nicht möglich das Spiel unter Linux zu spielen.

Auch sehr alte Games wie z.B. Neverwinter Online  sind aktuell nicht unter Linux mit wine oder Playonlinux spielbar ,was sehr ärgerlich ist. die Spieleindustrie verliert damit viele Millionen an Euro die Sie hätte einnehmen können wenn man nur den Focus mitunter auf Linux legen würde.

Auch ich hab AION versucht unter Linux zum Spielen zu Bewegen und bin gescheitert.

Ich hoffe nur das dieser Bereich sich bald bessern wird . Und wen nicht werde ich auch gerade deswegen Windows explizit meiden und lieber auf so eine Freizeit Besxhäftigung verzichten. Früher hab ich hin und wieder bei einigen MMO die unter Linux spielbar waren auch mal Items gekauft (Shop). das Geld geht der Branche nun verloren und ich bin nicht der einzige der das gemacht hat !. Dieser Bereich ist letztendlich selbst schuld wenn man sich so extremst Stur stellt.


----------

